# I'm hungry ALL the time



## Bertie (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm nearly three months old and I'm on a fairly decent puppy food diet, royal canin mini, the packaging says 48grams, but it doesn't seem enough. I'm always hungry and when I eat I eat so fast I nearly choke.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

.

Our puppy, Zeke, is 3 months as well. It seems like almost nothing when we feed him 3x per day and also follow the guidelines for his food (we use Acana). I was afraid I was underfeeding him because he was always hungry and also ate it FAST without even chewing.

We didn't change the amount, but now use each piece as a reward for training so we can slow down how fast he eats and get some good "sit", "stay", "down" type practice in as well. When he went to the vet last week she said he was growing at the perfect pace, good weight, and the constant excitement for food is normal, especially when you don't "free feed" (leave food out all the time).

.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Adorable_Zeke said:


> .
> 
> Our puppy, Zeke, is 3 months as well. It seems like almost nothing when we feed him 3x per day and also follow the guidelines for his food (we use Acana). I was afraid I was underfeeding him because he was always hungry and also ate it FAST without even chewing.
> 
> ...


good stuff, puppies especially should be given most of their food in training sessions. and forget about free feeding. Dogs don't chew their food , only bite enough to swallow. , not to worry.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Did 3 meals a day, with some cottage cheese along with the mid-day meal.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Bertie said:


> I'm nearly three months old and I'm on a fairly decent puppy food diet, royal canin mini, the packaging says 48grams, but it doesn't seem enough. I'm always hungry and when I eat I eat so fast I nearly choke.


FYI - Royal Canin Mini Dog Food receives DogFoodAdvisor's second-lowest tier rating of 2.5 stars.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/royal-canin-mini-dry/


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi, I am Jack. I am four years old. The vet says that my weight is perfect. I receive just under level half cup of Taste of the Wild dry food twice a day. I inhale this in less than ten seconds and then go searching for more. 

I will risk death and sniff about Nessie's bowl in case she dropped a piece of kibble. I pray for the days that the humans aren't diligent and leave me access to Bazinga's yummy cat food. Tuna is delicious. 

I am ALWAYS starving.... My humans are cruel and big meanies. You should SEE the huge bag of food in the pantry. Who is this vet and this "lean" rule? 

Meanies....


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm sure Jack and Charlie are brothers  Charlie inhales his food too and will also wolf down Suki's tuna food if given the chance - although he would like Jack's opinion on whether it's tastier before or after it's been processed by Bazinga.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have one, Imme, who's been like this for 14 years. I'm sure she has never put a tooth mark in anything possible to swallow. You can hold a long piece of spaghetti hanging down above her mouth, and she will start snapping like a shark. You can't descend the piece of spaghetti fast enough for her not to keep up with her biting it into small pieces, and inhaling it. I always hand the last few inches to the person watching, and ask it they would like to give that to her. So far, no takers. It would be a big hit on Dave's Stupid Dog Tricks.

Imme has never suffered from being underweight. We used to put her in a crate to eat, but when I feed her, I feed the others first, and slide her food dish all the way across the dogroom floor. By the time she gets to it, and inhales it, it's too late for her to body slam one of the others out of the way to get theirs.

When we have a visiting picky eater, it will get a couple of chances to start to eat, but after the first couple of times, I'll say, "Imme's going to get it." and they will go ahead and eat.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

> I'm sure Jack and Charlie are brothers Charlie inhales his food too and will also wolf down Suki's tuna food if given the chance - although he would like Jack's opinion on whether it's tastier before or after it's been processed by Bazinga.


EWWWW! I suspect that Jack would like either choice. He is a notorious poop eater. We have Bazinga's litter box well hidden.


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Julie has always been a good eater and as a puppy would paw at the refrigerator hoping something tasty would appear. We used her kibble for training + hid kibble as a game + the puzzles..none of which slowed her down much. She still loves mealtimes and I think has a doggie wristwatch so can remind me when it's time for her dinner.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

morriscsps said:


> We have Bazinga's litter box well hidden.


Yeah, Suki's is in the bathroom behind a baby gate. She can jump it but Charlie can't!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Bailey always inhaled his food and would then stand right next to Tyler, waiting to see if he was going to eat all of his or leave something. If he didn't finish, Bailey would charge in and devour it before Tyler knew what was happening. He did get growled at a few times though and then would look at me to save him. Lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We call Kodi the Labrador of the Havanese world. He LOVES to eat. Meals are the highlight of his day!!! As far as he's concerned, we NEVER feed him enough.:violin:

I think the "pickiness" of Havanese is way over rated. I'm sure there are some who are picky by nature, and many more who have (inadvertently)been trained to be picky by their owners. But most of the ones I know are excellent eaters.

Let's face it, Havs are dogs and dogs are scavengers. They are designed to be on the hunt for food all the time.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Chloe is same exact way - never full. She eats her food so fast, but sometimes she takes her time and actually sit and eat. I feed her Blue Buffalo Chicken and Oatmeal Small Breed Puppy - this is what her breeder had her on. She sits around the kitchen/dinner table waiting for something to drop too.

I would like to switch her later on to Taste of the Wild.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I was thinking of getting a bowl similar to this for Jack to see if he would slow down his eating. http://www.chewy.com/dog/dog-games-...ne&utm_term=&gclid=CJqu8q7UoMACFScV7AodLj8ALg

Does anyone use a slow feeder bowl?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That bowl will help a lot. We feed Imme in one that's a single "doughnut" shape, so that she has to go around the outside, rather than having one big pile to inhale.


----------



## Floradora (Oct 22, 2013)

Lulu is a little over 10 months old. She used to inhale her food until about 2 months ago when she got sick. (She had Lyme followed by severe gastroenteritis.) She is fine now, but has refused the kibble she used to eat (Wellness puppy). Now she will only eat Royal Canin, and we have to jump through hoops to get her to eat. She eats very slowly when she does. No more vacuum cleaner eater!. Her weight is fine, so I probably shouldn't worry.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

morriscsps said:


> I was thinking of getting a bowl similar to this for Jack to see if he would slow down his eating. http://www.chewy.com/dog/dog-games-...ne&utm_term=&gclid=CJqu8q7UoMACFScV7AodLj8ALg
> 
> Does anyone use a slow feeder bowl?


We have this one for Zeke: http://www.chewy.com/dog/kyjen-kibble-drop-puzzle-dog-toy/dp/39482

We alternate between training and giving him one piece of food at a time as a reward so meal time is training time - and using this. But even with this we have training, so we tell him things like "sit" and when he does we drop a piece of food in this and he gets to go find it. He loves playing find the food with this! It also slows down his eating a bit.


----------



## MommaMia (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi! Which type of Acana food do you feed your puppy? Do you order it online? I would like to switch Chula to a more nutritious kibble.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

MommaMia said:


> Hi! Which type of Acana food do you feed your puppy? Do you order it online? I would like to switch Chula to a more nutritious kibble.


I use Acana Regionals and buy it locally, on their web site you can put in your zip code and it shows where you can buy it locally. Though it may be cheaper and more convenient to buy it online, I just haven't checked.

Originally I was looking for puppy variety of Acana or Orijen, but from research found when you get the high quality food you don't need 'puppy' variety as it is already loaded with all the healthy foods they need.

When I switched Zeke over to Acana he never had any digestive issues with the switch, and I only mixed it with his old food for a couple of days. He loves it!

.


----------



## MommaMia (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for your advice. I plan on ordering a 5 lb. bag of Acana today!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hola, Ricky here. Did somebody mention food? Just hearing the word "food" makes me uncontrollably excited! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE food......any brand, any kind, any time of day. My Popi calls me the furry garbage disposal. I patrol the kitchen hoping for any inadvertent drops of anything, which rarely happens and then I get the "leave it" in a stern voice.

Right now I am eating Royal Canin Puppy Food because that is what the breeder had me on. I have nice, firm dumparoonies with this food. I weigh 10.6 pounds and I eat 1/2 cup twice a day. My Vet says he thinks I'm a little skinny and he would like to see me get up to about 12 to 13 pounds over the next few months (I LOVE my Vet's attitude!). So my Popi has started mixing in some TOTW Salmon in with the RC and we will switch to complete TOTW diet on a gradual basis. I don't care what TOTW flavor I get, it ALL tastes good to me!

My Vet also recommends some boiled chicken breast a couple times of week in lieu of a regular meal,....gracias, gracias, gracias. :kiss: He also recommends a little Omega 3 on a regular basis.

Any time somebody wants to talk about food, I'm all ears!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Hola, Ricky here. Did somebody mention food? Just hearing the word "food" makes me uncontrollably excited! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE food......any brand, any kind, any time of day. My Popi calls me the furry garbage disposal. I patrol the kitchen hoping for any inadvertent drops of anything, which rarely happens and then I get the "leave it" in a stern voice.
> 
> Right now I am eating Royal Canin Puppy Food because that is what the breeder had me on. I have nice, firm dumparoonies with this food. I weigh 10.6 pounds and I eat 1/2 cup twice a day. My Vet says he thinks I'm a little skinny and he would like to see me get up to about 12 to 13 pounds over the next few months (I LOVE my Vet's attitude!). So my Popi has started mixing in some TOTW Salmon in with the RC and we will switch to complete TOTW diet on a gradual basis. I don't care what TOTW flavor I get, it ALL tastes good to me!
> 
> ...


Royal Canin is not considered a high quality dog food. On DogFoodAdvisor it gets the second-*lowest* tier rating of 2.5 stars. I think there are a lot better options available. I also think feeding a RAW chicken neck is better than boiled chicken, and in general, commercial raw dog food is much better than kibble.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

MarinaGirl said:


> Royal Canin is not considered a high quality dog food.


I hear you, that is why we are experimenting with other, higher quality foods on a gradual basis. I think we are going to try some of the freeze dried raw foods too. I live at my casa in Mexico part of the year and frozen raw food (or any high quality dry food for that matter) is not available there, so I am going to need something that is transportable and will last for a couple of months.



> I also think feeding a RAW chicken neck is better than boiled chicken


How much chicken neck is equal to one meal if I am eating two meals a day right now? My Popi says he is going to gradually switch me to one meal a day when I get a little older. This doesn't sound good to me! :suspicious:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor Ricky! I'm sorry buddy our mommy has been feeding us 3 times a day since brother Scudder get sour tummy when his stomach is empty.


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Adorable_Zeke said:


> I use Acana Regionals and buy it locally, on their web site you can put in your zip code and it shows where you can buy it locally. Though it may be cheaper and more convenient to buy it online, I just haven't checked.
> 
> Originally I was looking for puppy variety of Acana or Orijen, but from research found when you get the high quality food you don't need 'puppy' variety as it is already loaded with all the healthy foods they need.
> 
> ...


I have to second the Acana Regionals. We switched a few months ago and both mine love it, specifically the Pacific fish one. We're getting a new puppy in another week and I was told the regular adult version is just fine because of the calories and nutrient levels. Apparently, you can't buy the puppy version in the US, only Canada.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

lfung5 said:


> Poor Ricky! I'm sorry buddy our mommy has been feeding us 3 times a day since brother Scudder get sour tummy when his stomach is empty.


AY, CARAMBA! I like this idea VERY much! Does that mean you doggies get 1/2 cup 3 times a day or 1/3 cup x 3 times/day? My stomach feels like it is ALWAYS on empty! Needless to say, I am a very active Cuban.

I have been getting a little bit of TOTW Salmon supplement to my normal diet for a couple of days now and now my dumparoonies are starting to get a little bit soft. I do love that stuff though! Maybe it is too much, too soon.

Wishing you guys a Feliz Navidad. This is my best first Christmas ever!

besos. Ricky Ricardo


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ricky,
My mom is transitioning me off my raw diet. I noticed she is giving me some yummy Acana kibble before bed. My tummy feels nice and full until the am. With the raw diet my tummy was so empty in 4-6 hrs and acid would built up making me throw up! The raw diet just doesn't agree with me now that I am a mature 8 years old and handsome too Fred is still on low fat raw since he was in the ER a couple weeks ago. Mommy only gives me about 300-350 calories a day in food! I am always hungry but she insists I keep my model figure. She does give me a few grain free treats throughout the day. I overheard her talking and she will still feed me 3 times a day but only 2/3 cup total a day!!! At least the kibble makes me feel a little more full

Hope you get lots of goodies for the holiday.

Your always hungry pal
Scuds


----------

